# Opinions on this verticutter?



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Can someone tell me if this is the proper verticut for bermuda? I only have one season under my belt so I'm still learning and gaining equipment. I have areas that I think need verticutting so I'm looking into buying this one. I dont know if these kinds of blades are desirable and if $200 is reasonable for this machine. This thing is old but it has a newer Honda motor. Would the rest of the machine last a while or are they worn out by this time? I also cant tell the width of it. Thank you for any opinions or knowledge about a unit like this.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

DeepC said:


> Can someone tell me if this is the proper verticut for bermuda? I only have one season under my belt so I'm still learning and gaining equipment. I have areas that I think need verticutting so I'm looking into buying this one. I dont know if these kinds of blades are desirable and if $200 is reasonable for this machine. This thing is old but it has a newer Honda motor. Would the rest of the machine last a while or are they worn out by this time? I also cant tell the width of it. Thank you for any opinions or knowledge about a unit like this.


I know nothing about the brand, but I would buy it for $200. The tips of the blades do look worn. However, it should work great for verticutting. If you buy it, let me know how it turns out! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice @DeepC. It's older, but I would pay $200 for that. The fixed blades and blade spacing both look great! :thumbup:


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a Hahn just like that, made in '70 or '71. Works fine, though the handlebar is a bit low for me and the height of cut is a little finicky.

I think mine came with 32 blades, and I wound up taking half out because it was just about removing all the turf on a pass.

Paid $100 for mine with a bad motor, so I would say $200 is a great deal.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Thank you for your help guys! This is such a great site with such good people.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I agree, looks like a winner to me. Who was it that had blades custom water-jetted out for their verticutter? I think it was DynaBlade that did the fab.

https://www.woodbayturftech.com/products/dynablade-verti-cut-blade


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> I agree, looks like a winner to me. Who was it that had blades custom water-jetted out for their verticutter? I think it was DynaBlade that did the fab.
> 
> https://www.woodbayturftech.com/products/dynablade-verti-cut-blade


@Mightyquinn


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, looks like a winner to me. Who was it that had blades custom water-jetted out for their verticutter? I think it was DynaBlade that did the fab.
> ...


Yes, that was me! HERE is the link to my thread on it.

That is a very similar machine to mine. Obviously that engine is newer but almost everything else looks to be the same or very similar. It does seem to have twice as many blades as mine does.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

I finally ended up buying this thing today for $150. I dont have a bag on my rotary mower to pick up the clippings. So can I leave them on the lawn or do I have to find a way to pick them up? The lawn has never been verticut before so I know it's going to be a huge mess. Also I'm debating on cutting these blades to a point with my grinder. The new blades that @TulsaFan recommended have a point. Any opinions on that or just run it like it is?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I would look to maybe reduce the amount of blades or try it in and area later down the road when it's all growing well. Looks pretty aggressive!

Also you'll need to get all the junk up after using it. Don't leave all the dead, or dying material on top of your turf after using it.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

DeepC said:


> The lawn has never been verticut before so I know it's going to be a huge mess.


Start looking for a used mower with a bagger! You are going to be surprised how big of a mess you are going to have if you verticut in a north to south and east to west pattern.

Personally, I would run as is before changing any of the blades. I would change the blades only after they have no more life.


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

Used mine today!


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

@wartee Yes sir!! Me too.
It works really well. I love it. Thanks man


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

What did you do for blades? The stock blades seam to work fine for this first spring verticut but I dont know what it will do when the grass is all dense. I may need to reduce blades. Or maybe it's fine like it is


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

DeepC said:


> What did you do for blades? The stock blades seam to work fine for this first spring verticut but I dont know what it will do when the grass is all dense. I may need to reduce blades. Or maybe it's fine like it is


Mine came with 32 blades I think. I reduced it to 16, and added in spacers I made from some pvc pipe (at least, I think that's what I used). My blades were pretty worn when I got it but found some at R&R Products that fit perfectly.


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey would someone that has a Hahn let me know the outside diameter of the front and rear wheels? Mine doesn't have the originals, and I suspect the back wheels are too small or the fronts are too big. Thanks!


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Rear wheels measure 9 7/8, Rear tire says 10x1.75. Front wheels are 7 3/4. The front wheels doesn't say anything on it. 
Both are 1 3/4 thick.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

@wartee 
Would you mind sending me a picture of your blades and set up? I will be wanting to modify mine to reduce blades and spacing. Also how often do you recommend verticutting?


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

@DeepC thank you!

Here's a picture of the blades I bought from R&R. Also you can see that when I took out the extra blades, I doubled up the original spacers and had to add a spacer (PVC pipe) at the end to compensate for the missing blades. Hope this helps!


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

@wartee 
Yes thank you, I will do the same. So do you have the same wheels as mine? I can barely tell from your picture but the wheels look almost the same.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

And how often to you run "Ole Yeller" ?


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

DeepC said:


> @wartee
> Yes thank you, I will do the same. So do you have the same wheels as mine? I can barely tell from your picture but the wheels look almost the same.


Yes they measure the same. I thought they might be wrong because the deck isn't level, and the depth adjustment seems wonky. Plus the handlebar isn't high enough to be very comfortable. Might still swap out the rears for some bigger ones at some point.


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

DeepC said:


> And how often to you run "Ole Yeller" ?


I use it when scalping in the spring, and again about halfway through the summer.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

@wartee I have used this Hahn verticutter a few times and it works great. 
This morning I finally got around to sharpening the blades and double spacing them to reduce blade count. I chose to sharpen instead of buy new. I can get new ones later. I do see that these blades are designed to wobble which is kind of weird. I got it all ready to go and now it just started raining.. Dang!!!


----------

